# My Updated/New Website - Take A Look!



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Wanted to let everyone know I have completely updated the website with a new look and new stuff, so please take a look:

www.millcreekhauntedhollow.com

Let me know what you think.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks good to me, TK, but I cannot get the part about the remodel to work. I would suggest maybe doing the journal entries in a more elegant, script-like font, although it is totally up to you.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Remodel page is fixed. I'm slowly writing out captions for the remodel page, so over the next couple of days there should be more information as I progress.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Nicely done!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I think it looks amazing! Really love all the stuff you do – surprised you can find time for this with the house remodel.

Very minor criticisms, and you can disregard, because you obviously know more about this stuff than I do.  Some of this might be because you're still working on it.

1) I'm seeing a broken link to "portrait_002.jpg" on the tutorials page

2) I might make the line-height a bit bigger on the body-text so the text is a little less dense. Might also add some emphasis to the text somewhere on the first page to break things up. Maybe make the font on the first paragraph a little larger? Or emphasize the first line of each paragraph?

3) More of a question than anything... Do you put your haunt address on your site? Or haunt hours? Maybe that's the kinda thing that you don't want up year round. I just ask because the main reason I visit retail sites (for example) is to either find address or hours and so many of them hide the information. Or put it in a flash page that doesn't work on my phone.

Hope this doesn't sound harsh. You've done a great job - it's gonna be an awesome resource (and I love what you do with your Facebook page already.) 

(And I definitely plan on using the sign instructions someday so thanks for sharing that. Love that sign!  )


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

GobbyGruesome said:


> I think it looks amazing! Really love all the stuff you do – surprised you can find time for this with the house remodel.
> 
> Very minor criticisms, and you can disregard, because you obviously know more about this stuff than I do.  Some of this might be because you're still working on it.
> 
> 1) I'm seeing a broken link to "portrait_002.jpg" on the tutorials page


You're absolutely right! I missed that one. I've been updating pictures, but didn't upload the new portait_002.jpg to the proper folder.



GobbyGruesome said:


> 2) I might make the line-height a bit bigger on the body-text so the text is a little less dense. Might also add some emphasis to the text somewhere on the first page to break things up. Maybe make the font on the first paragraph a little larger? Or emphasize the first line of each paragraph?


I'll play with the copy and see what I can do.



GobbyGruesome said:


> 3) More of a question than anything... Do you put your haunt address on your site? Or haunt hours? Maybe that's the kinda thing that you don't want up year round. I just ask because the main reason I visit retail sites (for example) is to either find address or hours and so many of them hide the information. Or put it in a flash page that doesn't work on my phone.


I should put address and hours on the site. That's a good idea. Probably put it on the homepage.



GobbyGruesome said:


> Hope this doesn't sound harsh. You've done a great job - it's gonna be an awesome resource (and I love what you do with your Facebook page already.)
> 
> (And I definitely plan on using the sign instructions someday so thanks for sharing that. Love that sign!  )


Thanks for the feedback, I appreciate it. Nice to have fresh eyes look it over.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Finished updating the Remodel page with all the little captions.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I was able to fix some little bugs and things that were bothering me personally. CSS is not always kind, but I was able to finally get the brooch "bullets" to vertically align with the text links by putting the elements in a table and then using the classic valign="center" command. Sometimes it pays to go old school.

As I progress in the remodelling of the house, I'll try and update the website, just like I currently update the remodel thread and the Facebook page.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

A good suggestion was made to add a map to the homepage . . . so I did!


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

I've been away for a bit, so I had forgotten you were doing a house re-model. I have to say that I dig it! It looks fantastic! You'll have to take an "after" pic from the same vantage point as that first "before' photo... so you can REALLY see the whole thing. Wow! Great job!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm glad you posted this. Last year I was adding more skeletons to my haunt and I remember seeing a picture here someone posted of a skeleton falling off the roof of the house and another skeleton trying to help. I knew it was a year or so earlier so I never found that picture again. Looking at your haunts over the last few years I found that picture. Pretty awesome!!!


----------



## Dark Crop (Jun 27, 2010)

Holy remodel TK.. That looks awesome!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Site looks great!!! Hey TK421 since I just live down the street from you. I have a crap load of industrial pallets and plywood you can have for free and I can always get more at anytime If you are interested.


----------



## Grimball4 (Jun 13, 2013)

cool site.. A Haunted Mansion like feel..


----------

